# How do you???



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok If someone is like 6'5,how and what workouts could one do to have big arms,its a steep hill to climb when your arms are that long,my biceps are long,but im wanting a peak,and ive tried everything i know,and still no luck,same thing with triceps,i want them to show a little more,i know if i were shorter,it would be fine,i would just like some of everybody's opinions,tall and short lol,thanks all


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 8, 2012)

Most of it has to do with genetics brother. It's harder to get a peak on bi's when they're elongated. Now for your tri's to show more I'd say drop bf.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Nov 8, 2012)

I agree with Colt, drop some body fat bro. Im 6'4-6'5, my triceps show pretty well, got a decent horse shoe going for me. Biceps are a bitch, but if you drop some body fat on those too, they'll def look better. I love the vein that runs down the center of my biceps, thats sexxy shit right there


----------



## SAD (Nov 8, 2012)

I hate to give my opinion because it leaves little hope, but genetics, IMO, is the single greatest factor contributing to bicep peak. I have 21" arms cold, and I haven't hit my arms directly in over a year.  My peak is so-so, but back when I did hit my biceps directly they would peak up in no time flat.  I've always been that way, even when I had skinny arms I had a good peak.  I'm not quite as tall as you fucks, but at just shy of 6'3" with long arms even for a tall guy, I know where you are coming from.  Unfortunately though, I'm still going to say that genetics is 80-90% of it.

As for triceps, heavy compound presses have taken my triceps from mediocre to monstrous.  As DW would say, make the barbell your mistress and show her plenty of love, and in return you will put on slabs of muscle.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 25, 2012)

thanks guys,thats what i sorta figured,guys that are tall and dont have really good genetics are pretty much screwed lol,although i have cut some BF and my Tris are showing much better than before


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm 6'5 6'6, we need to embrace that we are genetically elite ;-) that said, legs are hardest for me, isolation exercises and diet and hard work will help, my arms are really long and I got a decent peak


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 25, 2012)

ee, i have the opposite problem.  I am 6'4" with long arms and have a great peak, i have a hard time adding size to my arms because tthey are so long.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 25, 2012)

Excuse me... all you tall fuckers complaining about "elongated" muscles..... 

I am 5'10" ... okay.... 5'9.5" - but every bit of the half.... anyway... you CAN build a peak and increase size... I saw players do it for years... is it harder, YES. Can you do it... YES. So stop bitching about being so fucking big and get it done.

Biceps: I recommend two specific exercises.

1) 21's - These are curls, girls. 7 from the bottom extended arm position up to the 90* straight out (holding a dinner tray) position, then 7 from the top, folded, normal 'finish' position slowly down 90* to the straight out (holding a dinner tray) position followed by 7 full curls bottom to top and back down.

2) SLOW motion Concentric Curls... PINKY UP. Try to keep your pinky higher than your other fingers as you do these. On a preacher bench, or a decline bench standing at the top, grab a dumbbell that is about 40-60% of your max curl. Curl it up at 'normal' speed and SLOOOOWLY lower it.... that's one rep. Do three sets of ten and adjust it as you see fit.

Fuckers. "Oh, poor me, I am so tall the air is thin up here", "Oh, poor me, I have to look over everyones head and be bigger than everyone else", "Oh, poor me, my dick it too long and women all want TALL dark and handsome men",  Oh, poor you ..... UGHHHHHHHHHHHH...

Get to work you big pansies and save the excuses for us short guys... 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 25, 2012)

Man, I have that long dick problem like crazy, thanks for being sympathetic


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 25, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> ee, i have the opposite problem.  I am 6'4" with long arms and have a great peak, i have a hard time adding size to my arms because tthey are so long.



Triceps are 2/3 of your arm. If you have a great peak, and decent size, work the shit out of your triceps.

Cable push downs, overhead cable pulls, cable kick backs (tricep kick backs on the cable machine), skull crushers.

Dumbbell kickbacks (I actually do them on the cable machine now) build you long head.... so do them as much as you can but not more than 2x week. 

My two cents-

Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 25, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Man, I have that long dick problem like crazy, thanks for being sympathetic



I have found that tying mine in a knot and throwing over my shoulder helps prevent me and others from stepping on it... just a hint from a fellow gianormous johnson member.... lol... member.... lol


Respect,
Vette


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 25, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I have found that tying mine in a knot and throwing over my shoulder helps prevent me and others from stepping on it... just a hint from a fellow gianormous johnson member.... lol... member.... lol
> 
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



i have length but not gurth.  if i need gurth i just fold that somebitch in half.  problem solved!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 25, 2012)

thanks Vette!!!!! will do


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 26, 2012)

x2 on the suggestion to do "21s" - these work well for me. 

For triceps, I find that close-grip benching on a flat bench hits mine like no other exercise. I tend to pair chest & tris together so will pre-exhaust my tris to an extent during my chest pressing exercises, then hit the close-grip press & add in an iso movement as a 'finisher' (cable press downs, skull crushers, etc)


----------



## cougar (Nov 26, 2012)

63Vette,those 21's are bad boys,I've been doing the (dinner tray) for years. Or even bend over, arms to the floor and pull the bar up half way and hold it.You can do tri's like that,hold em half way..  My brother would put a 8 inch round 75lbs pipe ,lay it across my arms and I 'd hold it till my bi's were going to pop. Then pick up up oly 45 lb bar and try an get 10 rep.. You'll be crying.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 26, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> x2 on the suggestion to do "21s" - these work well for me.
> 
> For triceps, I find that close-grip benching on a flat bench hits mine like no other exercise. I tend to pair chest & tris together so will pre-exhaust my tris to an extent during my chest pressing exercises, then hit the close-grip press & add in an iso movement as a 'finisher' (cable press downs, skull crushers, etc)



Just changed my routine two days ago and I am now grouping chest and tris as well. Close grip bench and triangle pushups are in my new routine. As I reach failure in the push ups I move my hands further out.

Good stuff!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 26, 2012)

yea i use close grip bench in all my tricep routines and works well for me


----------

